# Luftstromproblem - RTX 2070 super wird zu heiß



## shibby1 (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Temperatur Problem und weiß nicht wie ich´s lösen kann…
Wie ihr im angehängtem Bild sehen könnt, ist dort das Prinzip meiner Luftkühlung  abgebildet.  Mein System war bis vorkurzem immer sehr angenehm leise und kühl – bis ich meine GTX1070 durch eine MSI RTX 2070 Super Ven. Tauschte. Die Karte macht richtig krach und die Temps. gingen hoch bis 75~78°C.
Mit AI-Suite 3 – Fan Expert habe ich schon versucht die raussaugenden Lüfter höher zu stellen – mit wenig Erfolg (73°C). Mit MSI Afterburner hatte ich die GrKa Lüfter Drehzahl erhöht, aber die Lautstärke ist zu nervig und die Temps gingen bis 71°C runter.
Jetzt kann ich nur mit offenem Seitendeckel zocken ~ 65°C~68°C.

Ich habe keine Ahnung wo, was geändert werden muss? Andere Lüfteranordnung? Gibt es eventuell einen effizienteren Kühler für die Karte? Oder wäre eine AIO Wakü für die Grafik eine Option – Wenn ja – welche ???


&#128522;


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. Mai 2020)

Solltest die Hdd aus dem Luftstrom entfernen als erstes.

Falls möglich den Radiator oben verbauen so das frische Luft vorne zu Grafikkarte kommt.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TomatenKenny (18. Mai 2020)

probiers doch mal mit Undervolting.


----------



## facehugger (18. Mai 2020)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> probiers doch mal mit Undervolting.


Genau. So gehts recht easy:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_CRCZxtlRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



auch mit Turing

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Mai 2020)

Wenn Dir das undervolting nicht ausreicht, gibt es weitere Massnahmen:
*
1. Schritt: *
WLAN Karte nach ganz oben setzen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2. Schritt:*
Slotblenden Lüfter einbauen
- Abstand Grafikkarte zur Netzteilabdeckung ausmessen, ob 80mm oder 92mm Lüfter passen.
- Slotblenden ausbauen, alle
- Lüfter mit Tesapowerstrips (haben Schaumstoff als Entkopplungselement) einkleben, natürlich ausblasend

Ergebnis: 5-10°C kältere Grafikkarte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mögliche Lüfter:
Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM ab &euro;'*'14,18 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PC-P ab &euro;'*'14,60 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Man kann auch von hinten einen 120mm Lüfter aufkleben. Der hängt dann auch außen. Ist mit Kindern und Haustieren suboptimal und optisch  .... Naja, da hängen eh zig Kabel rum ....


*3. Schritt:*
Radiator nach oben hängen, sollte ebenso 5-10°C bringen, Nachtrag, Passt ja nicht in das Gehäuse, hat ja nur Platz für zwei Lüfter oben. Da wäre ein neues Gehäuse billiger als ein eine neue Wasserkühlung

*Nachtrag:
*Jetzt sehe ich erst das Gehäuse in Deinem Profil. Ahh, ein  Phanteks P400, gaaaaanz schlecht, da kommt vorne zu wenig Luft rein
Phanteks Eclipse P400 


*4. Schritt:*
Grafikkarte auf Standardlüfter umbauen. Da sollten auch 2 x 120mm Lüfter viel bringen. Ich habe das so gelöst:
Endlich leise: Umbau Zotac GTX 980TI AMP! Omega auf 2 x 120mm Noctua Lüfter

...


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2020)

Radiator nach oben und Lüfter ausblasend montieren.
Die beiden oberen Lüfter nach vorne und einsaugend montieren.


----------



## shibby1 (19. Mai 2020)

ohhhh jeeee
es war echt viel fummelei alles ins Gehäuse zubekommen 

den Radiator bekomme ich nicht oben rein, er belegt 3 x 140 mm Lüfter.  Aber die Idee mit den Slotblenden -Lüfter und den Umbau der Standardtlüfter finde ich sehr interessant. 

muss mich heute Abend mit dem Thema weiter befassen - sonst gibt Ärger mit Cheff


----------



## ursmii (19. Mai 2020)

1. schieb die festplatte weiter nach hinten, sie behindert wie oben geschrieben den luftstrom
2. schalte den vorderen der top-lüfter aus (der saugt die "frischluft" direkt raus)
3. nimm die 3 unteren slotblenden raus (bei positive pressure)
4. reduziere ggf. die drehzahl des hinteren top-lüfters, dass du sicher eine strömung hinten raus, weg mit der heissen luft der graka,  hast

die wlan-karte würde ich eher ganz nach unten schieben, sonst wird sie evt. durch die backplate "gegrillt"

miss nun mal die temperaturen


----------



## Ion (19. Mai 2020)

shibby1 schrieb:


> durch eine MSI RTX 2070 Super Ven. Tauschte. Die Karte macht richtig krach und die Temps. gingen hoch bis 75~78°C.


Und du hast gerade dieses günstige, kaum getestete und offenbar mit schlechtem Kühler versehene Modell gekauft ... weil? Es gibt weitaus bessere Versionen einer 2070S, die nicht nur höher takten und somit schneller sind, sondern vor allem leiser ab Werk arbeiten. 
Zudem sind 78°C jetzt nichts außergewöhnliches für so eine Karte. Versuchs mit Undervolting, Reduzierung des Power Targets, verliere so Leistung für die du bezahlt hast, oder am besten, schick die Karte zurück und hole dir ein gescheites Modell.


----------



## Cinnayum (19. Mai 2020)

Nimm mal testweise die Front ab. Die sollte normal nur mit irgendwelchen Klammern gehalten werden.

Je nach Material und Bastelgeschick kannst du die mit einer Bohrschablone luftdurchlässiger machen.

Komplett verglaste Seitenteile sind auch blöd.
Ich hatte einem komplett verbauten Gehäuse mal mit einem Seitenlüfter zwangsweise Luft reingedrückt. Hat Wunder gewirkt. Das wird bei dir leider entfallen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2020)

shibby1 schrieb:


> ohhhh jeeee
> es war echt viel fummelei alles ins Gehäuse zubekommen
> 
> den Radiator bekomme ich nicht oben rein, er belegt 3 x 140 mm Lüfter.  Aber die Idee mit den Slotblenden -Lüfter und den Umbau der Standardtlüfter finde ich sehr interessant.
> ...



Hast du da ne 250W CPU unter sitzen, oder warum so ne riesige AiO?


----------



## Poulton (19. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> *Nachtrag:
> *Jetzt sehe ich erst das Gehäuse in Deinem Profil. Ahh, ein  Phanteks P400, gaaaaanz schlecht, da kommt vorne zu wenig Luft rein
> Phanteks Eclipse P400


Wobei es für die Designersauna* Abhilfe gibt:
Phanteks Eclipse P400A Mesh Panel, weiß ab &euro;'*'19,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks Eclipse P400A Mesh Panel, schwarz ab &euro;'*'19,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Siehe dazu auch: Phanteks P400A Digital RGB Case Review: High Airflow Mesh & Panel Testing | GamersNexus . Insbesondere die Punkte "CPU Torture" und "GPU Torture". Deswegen nicht nur testweise mal die Front abnehmen, wie hier schonmal vorgeschlagen, sondern erstmal bis auf weiteres abnehmen.


*= Woher kommt eigentlich das verlangen nach so halbgaren Zeug wie es diese Designersaunas sind? Da ist ja so manch beigefarbenes Ungetüm von anno dazumal besser durchlüftet.


----------



## shibby1 (20. Mai 2020)

soo liebe Leute, 
hatte es gestern Nacht nicht mehr geschafft zu berichten.  Ich habe versucht eure Tipps schrittweise umzusetzen - seht ihr auf den Bildern
1. Wlan-Karte versetzen
2. 3,5" Festplatte aus Luftstrom nehmen
3. Slotblenden herausnehmen
4. Front abgenommen 
5. den oberen fordern Lüfter ausgeschaltet um einen besseren Durchzug zu erzeugen
6. die NVME SDD von der Grafikkarte weg nach unten versetzt (diese wurde sehr stark von der Grafikk. mitgeheizt) 

diese Maßnahmen brachten leider nichts. Mein Testszenario ist GTA 5 die Lackierwerkstatt - diese eher grafisch unscheinbare Tuningbude bringt die GPU richtig ins schwitzen ->80°C<- (bei geschlossenem Gehäuse).  Sobald ich das Glasseitenteil abnahm, kam mir die angestaute Hitze entgegen!  es ist wohl so, dass der Luftstrom um die Grafikkarte NICHT funktioniert. mit offenen Seitenteil sinkt die Temp. sofort auf angenehme 65~68°C runter. 

zum Spaß hatte ich noch einen kleinen 60mm Lüfter den ich in die Slotblende schraubte. Also der saugte die heiße Luft von der Karte direkt nach draußen. Die Temp. bei geschlossenen Seitenteil nur noch 75°C (GTA 5 Lackierwerkstatt)#

Wegen der Anmerkung des großen Radiators - Als damals der i9 9900k raus kam wurde er als "Hitzkopf" bezeichnet, und daher wollte ich ihm das Maximum an Kühlung geben  .

habe mir jetzt noch einen Noctua NF-R8 80mm bestellt, der dann in die Slotblende kommt.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shibby1 (20. Mai 2020)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Nimm mal testweise die Front ab. Die sollte normal nur mit irgendwelchen Klammern gehalten werden.
> 
> Je nach Material und Bastelgeschick kannst du die mit einer Bohrschablone luftdurchlässiger machen.
> 
> ...



Genau das ist auch mein Gefühl. Über das Seitenteil muss die Luft direkt von der Grafik zwangs abgeführt werden. Bei Amazon hab ich schon nach einem Glasschneider ausschau gehalten


----------



## seahawk (20. Mai 2020)

Wozu der Aufwand?  ~80°C sind völlig okay für eine GPU.


----------



## shibby1 (20. Mai 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wozu der Aufwand?  ~80°C sind völlig okay für eine GPU.



ja das mag sein. Aber du musst bedenken das diese 80°C alles im Gehäuse mit heizen tut.  Und die Lärmentwicklung sehr belastend ist , selbst mit Kopfhörer


----------



## seahawk (20. Mai 2020)

Dann sind aber die Lüfter-RPM der interessante Messwert.  Wobei die Kühlung der Ventus Serie sowieso nicht gut ist.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (20. Mai 2020)

Hast du mal testweise die Front abgenommen, wie vorgeschlagen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Mai 2020)

shibby1 schrieb:


> ja das mag sein. Aber du musst bedenken das diese 80°C


Der Chip ist 80°C warm, nicht doe Grafikkarte.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Der Chip ist 80°C warm, nicht doe Grafikkarte.




Stimmt, die Grafikkarte ist im Bereich der Spannungswandler eher wärmer als der Chip.


----------



## shibby1 (20. Mai 2020)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Hast du mal testweise die Front abgenommen, wie vorgeschlagen?


JA, bringt nichts im Normal betrieb. Erst wenn die drei Lüfter unter Last voll aufdrehen ist ein leichter unterscheid von ca.1 Grad messbar.


----------



## claster17 (20. Mai 2020)

Wie werden die drei Frontlüfter geregelt? Ein Fehler, der sehr häufig auftritt, ist, dass die Lüfter sehr langsam laufen, weil die CPU ja kühl ist. Dabei wird vergessen, dass dadurch die Grafikkarte zu wenig Frischluft bekommt.


----------



## Dooma (20. Mai 2020)

Also 80° sind OK, nichts besonderes für eine Graphikkarte. Auch darfst du nicht vergessen das die Graphikkarten dynamisch den Takt an die Belastung anpassen.
Die meisten Graphikkarten sind so eingestellt dass 82° auf dem Chip gehalten werden.
Ist man darunter langweilt sich der Chip, ansonsten wird unter Belastung einfach der Takt höher gedreht und bei Erreichen der 82° der Takt vermindert.
Den Effekt, dass du den Chip kühler bekommst unter Last, schafftst du nur im Power Target mit echt viel Kühleinsatz.
Oder wie bereits beschrieben, beschneidest du die Karte selbst, was dann natürlich auf die Performance geht. 
Ich würd evtl. drüber nachdenken das Powertarget mal etwas herunterzuschrauben wenn es dir so wichtig ist dass das Ding kühl und leise ist.


----------



## LightLoop (20. Mai 2020)

Du könntest die Graka vertikal verbauen, dann liegt Sie schnittiger im Luftstrom und es staut sich nicht unter ihr. 

Mit so einem Kit sind die GrakaLüfter auch nicht zu nah an der Gehäusewand/Scheibe.  

YouTube


----------



## TomatenKenny (20. Mai 2020)

ich schreibs noch mal xD Undervolten. das bringt auf jeden was. bei mir bis zu 20 grad


----------



## shibby1 (20. Mai 2020)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> ich schreibs noch mal xD Undervolten. das bringt auf jeden was. bei mir bis zu 20 grad


 ja weißt du.... das ist son ding, mit der weniger Leistung  

spiele mit dem Gedanken --> NZXT KRAKEN G12 + Corsair Hydro H55 mit 120mm od. 2x120mm Lüfter und ein größeres Gehäuse... Aber bei dem Mehrpreis kann ich die zwei Wochen alte RTX vielleicht noch verkaufen und was leiseres holen.
hmmm


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Mai 2020)

shibby1 schrieb:


> ja weißt du.... das ist son ding, mit der weniger Leistung


Ähhh, in der Regel hast Du mehr Leistung ....
Weil die Karte temperaturstabiler wird.


----------



## TomatenKenny (20. Mai 2020)

probiers doch erstmal aus. und wenns dir dann immer noch nicht passt, kannst du dir ja was neues kaufen. wir meinen es doch nur gut ^^


----------



## shibby1 (28. Mai 2020)

soo, mal einen kurzen STATUSBERICHT
 hab es jetzt zwischenzeitlich geschafft die Kühlung zu optimieren.
Da laut Artic der Accelero Xtreme IV Rev. 2 auf auf eine RTX 2070 Super pasen "sollte" , habe ich ihn bestellt und und draufgefummelt. Eines vorweg - passend ist etwas anderes. Die Backplate ist zu schmal so das nicht alle Klemmen richtig passen. Daher passt auch nicht die zusätzlich Halte-Verstärkungs Leiste, welche die Last des Kühlers abfangen soll...
habe aber trotzdem alles zusammen bekommen und die Karte bleibt Xtreme kühl und leise.  Bei offenem Gehäuse wird die Karte unter maximal Last max. 48°C und bei geschlossenem Gehäuse werden es maximal 54°C. Dabei sind Lüfter immer angenehm leise bis unhörbar


----------

